# Mulberries



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

We have three huge trees in our yard and I went a bit crazy over two trees I found in a public park. I'm now swimming in mulberries. Last year I canned jam and syrup but I made so much we still haven't eaten it all. I also made pies and they were a huge hit at every event! I would like to can some as pie filling but I don't know if it's the same as with apples... Any recipes? Any other yummy uses for these lovely purple staining berries


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I freeze them and use them like blueberries or blackberries.

Mmmmm, mulberry pancakes!!!


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> I freeze them and use them like blueberries or blackberries.
> 
> Mmmmm, mulberry pancakes!!!


Ya I have my freezer almost packed full of berries. Just wondered if there were creative ways to use them or can then as pie filling.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Dad tells that his grandmother canned dewberries. (I know they're not the same, but similar.) I don't know how, but sure would like to.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

We've got a huge supply of mulberries, but how do you get the tiny bugs out of them before preserving the berries?


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I also had that bug problem with the mulberries. I soaked the bugs out. It did seem like a lot of trouble, but also seemed worth it. We haven't gotten any for a couple of years.


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

We haven't had any bugs that weren't the few normal ones. Just wash them really good and freeze.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I froze them on cookie sheets then picked the berries off the sheets. As the bugs freeze they fall off. If you don't get them all it's just a little extra protein. But I do have to say Box Elder bugs taste NASTY!!!!! (I don't check the berries very closely when I'm eating them right from the tree)


----------



## Jenn27 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just last week I realized that we have 3 huge Mulberry trees in our back yard! I made muffins last week, but planned to can/freeze some for sure. I'm thinking jam.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I would like to have some mulberries for canning but I can't get near the tree due to the weasels.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

To can some as pie filling, you should be able to use ClearJel and follow the recipe for blueberry pie filling. You could also can the berries in a simple sugar syrup and then thicken when you open the jar to make a pie.


----------



## Jenn27 (Jul 12, 2011)

My Ball book has tons of recipes for other berries, yet no mention of Mulberries! Good to know you can use them in place of some of the other berries. Thanks!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I think you should let us know where those trees are so that we can come and help you pick


----------



## Jenn27 (Jul 12, 2011)

We've got 4 here in our yard in Cincinnati and our neighborhood is loaded with unpicked trees!


----------

